# It's Friday Again...



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Have been wearing this Electric Dynabeat for the past couple of days...










Have a great day


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Sinn 142D1 on leather strap today


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Been missing my 4 whilst Ive been away, so this today....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Friday,.,.. it almost gone here.... been wearing these two...

Citizen Aqualand 20th Anniversary



and... Omega Seamaster Automatic Chronograph 120m


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Starting the day with the RLT15... but will probably change later


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

JonW said:


> Omega Seamaster Automatic Chronograph 120m


That is just beautiful, I'm certainly enjoying divers now.

I'll be wearing this.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Spent some time yesterday getting the cyclops off it, so wearing my Nettuno 3:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

this one gets its first outing today


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Anonimo

Martin


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Greenie again today!!!

Modded O&W










Have a great weekend all!

Mark


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Griff said:


>


Like that very much...


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

This O&W today for me.










I have just put a similar bracelet on my Stowa Marine, which I must get round to taking a photo of.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

My replacement back arrived for the LM-1 and with it a free gift







a groovy orange panny type strap. its a bit loose even on the first hole, but so much better than the original.










have a great weekend all

Andy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

These two...

On the right (appropriately as it was recently purchased from Jot







)

*CWC Royal Navy Divers Watch issued 1997*



















I am really impressed with this understated watch, I`m even begining to feel that if only had one watch for everyday use it would be this one









Anyway, on the left recently fitted with a grey nato which seems to suit it well..

*Seiko-Yao 5 Cal.7S26A 21 Jewels*










I`m not a great fan of Nato`s but IMO they do go rather well with these two


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

This was another one of the two that arrived Monday, - my first Pobeda - again a tad on the wee side at 35 mm - but the dial is very readable with the clear black against a cream background









That becomes impotent (oops







) important at my time of life



























SOooo! it's getting an outing into the rough, tough world of the afternoon Tea Dance to-day


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

*Hamilton Khaki Chronograph* for me today


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)




----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Still wearing my Smiths


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

O&W Selectron purchased from Roy a couple of weeks ago is still getting plently of wrist time

(no pics, must dig out the camera)


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

This one!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This little number for me today, I'm feeling the need for some colour.



















Cheers

Gary


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I have a choice of three







with me at work today. Currently it's this rather nice Rotary - I've had it ages but I don't think I've ever worn it for a full day! It's nothing like the big watches I normally wear being only 35mm across & a whole 6mm thick!

'Tis a nice little watch


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Then there's this Casio that I picked up from the sorting office this morning. Only a fiver from Ebay & I quite like it. I'm off to Portugal in a few weeks & thought I'd buy a watch that I wouldn't mind wearing on the beach & possibly scratching up a bit - wr is 100m so I might even do a bit of snorkelling with it


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

strange_too said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Omega Seamaster Automatic Chronograph 120m
> ...


Great watch... Omega knew so much... oh what happened to them...


















mart broad said:


> Anonimo
> 
> Martin


Lovely Mart... i expect youve seen the Basel releases... I so *nned* a TP52....



Sparky said:


> Greenie again today!!!
> 
> Modded O&W
> 
> ...


nice. Im glad youre enjoying it mate.



foztex said:


> My replacement back arrived for the LM-1 and with it a free gift
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ha! Ocean7's new strap. Ok so its a Panerai copy but its much improved over the Omega isofrane copy. I really quite like it. Well done O7.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

And finally there's this huge thing! I went to Mr Crowley's yesterday & ended up swapping my Alpha Planet Ocean looky likey for another looky likey!! Obviously a Panny clone & it's massive being 50mm across including the crown guard & 44mm across without it, thickness is 13mm. It wear slimmer than that though because the back is more or less flat, I must admit to liking it a lot &, so far, it's keeping excellent time too


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

foztex said:


> My replacement back arrived for the LM-1 and with it a free gift
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Aaarrgghh, my eyes, my eyes!!!*


















This again for me today - it's my only available choice today bar the G-Shock - SAR's gone back to Marathon in Switzerland for bezel repair, Oyster Precision's with Rolex in Bexley for service and refurb, and a newly arrived 4-year old 144 Ti Ar GMT fresh from a service at Sinn is going back as it's running two and a half minutes fast per hour.









Have a good weekend all.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Blimey Guy.. what a tale of woe... best you buy something to chear yourself up...
















Joking asside... has the SAR gone back for its extra clicks?


----------



## BruceS (Apr 9, 2007)

Been wearing this Alpha "Daytona" since yesterday. I really enjoy this inexpensive Chinese watch


















Cheers,

Bruce


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

RLT17 today:



















Cheers


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BruceS said:


> Been wearing this Alpha "Daytona" since yesterday. I really enjoy this inexpensive Chinese watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don`t like it









I don`t want it









I don`t need it


----------



## BruceS (Apr 9, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BruceS said:
> 
> 
> > Been wearing this Alpha "Daytona" since yesterday. I really enjoy this inexpensive Chinese watch
> ...


That's ok. I don't plan on giving it up


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

JonW said:


> Blimey Guy.. what a tale of woe... best you buy something to chear yourself up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may well do that... 

Yep the SAR's back as the bezel was clicking 4 times per minute for about half the rotation and then the correct twice per minute for the remaining half - bit of a pain especially after waiting so long for it to arrive back before!

G


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BruceS said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > BruceS said:
> ...


Bugger









Oh well, I`ll just have to look elsewhere


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

H all;

Wearing a big Swatch today










Have a great weekend

Paul


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Omega again, thats a full week now


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Guy, Really sorry to hear the bezel is that bad mate... sigh...


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Sinn today


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

quoll said:


> This O&W today for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Please!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

BruceS said:


> Been wearing this Alpha "Daytona" since yesterday. I really enjoy this inexpensive Chinese watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like mine as well Bruce - wear it quite a bit.

Today though it's my Alpha PO lookalike as mentioned by Pauluspaolo.


----------



## BruceS (Apr 9, 2007)

Mrcrowley said:


> BruceS said:
> 
> 
> > Been wearing this Alpha "Daytona" since yesterday. I really enjoy this inexpensive Chinese watch
> ...


Cheers Paul. I've been looking at the PO look alike as well. What kind of crystal does it have? I love the acrylic on the Newman, but don't have a clue what's used on the other Alphas.


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

My newly-acquired Seiko SUS 4S15


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> These two...
> 
> On the right (appropriately as it was recently purchased from Jot
> 
> ...


I really like that Seiko .If ever you consider selling it ,drop me a PM .


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Besides the piece on the wrist have this banging around in my pocket in a plastic bag lol, well it is a pocket watch!


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Just swapped over to a new arrival... Sinn U1... see this thread for more details


















Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

foztex said:


> My replacement back arrived for the LM-1 and with it a free gift
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snap, although my pic is not so great! A q&d from the nearest cell phone!










/vince ..


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BruceS said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Today though it's my Alpha PO lookalike as mentioned by Pauluspaolo.
> ...


Hi Bruce, it`s got a mineral crystal & they are very nice watches











julian said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > These two...
> ...


Thanks Julian, I`ll remember that but I wouldn`t hold your breath


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

This one.


----------



## garryACA (Mar 20, 2007)

This one today..I really like it, smart, practical and comfy on the nato


----------



## BruceS (Apr 9, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BruceS said:
> 
> 
> > Mrcrowley said:
> ...


Thanks for the info mate. I absolutely love my Alpha. Usually, I can pick a watch apart, but I can't think of much of anything to bitch about with my Newman, except maybe that it's just a 30 min chrono. Frankly, the case is just about as nice as a Rolex, and having owned 8 Rollies I think I can qualify to say that









Cheers,

Bruce


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

This little baby.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Going with this 6309 today


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Donning my Batsuit and strapping on the Dynamic...










(Robin has one too, of course.)


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Today, I took that one. A watch edited in 1958 to celebrate the opening of the Contrexeville plant.

For information, I changed the case to a steel one instead of the original very damaged gold plated one.

Mvt is a Lorsa.

Bertrand


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

BruceS said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > BruceS said:
> ...


Yep-I love my Daytona. Glad at last there is a lookalike. I know there was the Gevril, but always something else when they were available. Now just want them to do a Longines Master Collection lookalike.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey Chris nice Seamaster


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

James said:


> Hey Chris nice Seamaster


Why thank you, James, very kind.... it _is _rather nice...


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

" if (I) only had one watch for everyday use..."

Never, ever, Mach, will that happen....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have switched over to this, as it never seems to get worn these days


















It must otherwise it's off to the sales section


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

tranber70 said:


> Today, I took that one. A watch edited in 1958 to celebrate the opening of the Contrexeville plant.
> 
> For information, I changed the case to a steel one instead of the original very damaged gold plated one.
> 
> ...


 Brilliant Bernard,

le cadran et encroyable. I assume Contrexville is the factory for Contrex mineral water (high in magnesium for healthy women  ) due to the pschiittt on the caseback, ah i just noticed the perrier name as well. Contrexville is not between Montpellier and Nimes on the 113 by any chance?

very cool

Andy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> " if (I) only had one watch for everyday use..."
> 
> Never, ever, Mach, will that happen....


Probably not
















BTW thanks, I didn`t notice I was missing an `I`


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

tranber70 said:


> Today, I took that one. A watch edited in 1958 to celebrate the opening of the Contrexeville plant.
> 
> For information, I changed the case to a steel one instead of the original very damaged gold plated one.
> 
> ...


 I`m reminded of the Three Barrels watches Paul (Silverhawk) sold a few years ago....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Bling Aerospace and Co-Pilot


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

psychlist said:


> My newly-acquired Seiko SUS 4S15


nice, very nice!....congrats!


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Yur "three barrels" seems to be in a better shape compare to the Contrexeville.

Do yu think alcohol is a better conservative than water???

Bertrand



mach 0.0013137 said:


> tranber70 said:
> 
> 
> > Today, I took that one. A watch edited in 1958 to celebrate the opening of the Contrexeville plant.
> ...


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Yes, yu are right, Andy, Contrexeville is the city where the Contrex is produced. Pschitt was another brand producing a kind of soda. And yu are right, Vergeze is on the N113. Perrier and Contrex are now belonging to the Nestle group, for Pschitt, I even don't know if it survives. I bought this watch, only because I am leaving at around 80 kms from Contrexeville.

Bertrand



foztex said:


> tranber70 said:
> 
> 
> > Today, I took that one. A watch edited in 1958 to celebrate the opening of the Contrexeville plant.
> ...


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

This one for the last few days










Dave S


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

tranber70 said:


> Pschitt was another brand producing a kind of soda.....I even don't know if it survives.
























If it does still exist I suspect that they may have renamed the product for the global market. They'd have gone down the pan otherwise..... I'll get me coat.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I said no more and never again and only vintage but I did need one real cheap beater so got a Triple Date auto with day/night indicator. I missed the first one hell missed them all. Blurry pic below


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Now changed over to this little beauty that the postie bought today:

Unknown brand:



















Does anyone know who made this watch? Any info greatly appreciated.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## BruceS (Apr 9, 2007)

James said:


> I said no more and never again and only vintage but I did need one real cheap beater so got a Triple Date auto with day/night indicator. I missed the first one hell missed them all. Blurry pic below


That's the JLC look alike Alpha I want. That or the silver dial one. Good looking watch!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Wore the Ocean 7 LM-1 PVD on Friday and I'll likely wear it for a while today:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BruceS said:
> 
> 
> > Mrcrowley said:
> ...


Thanks for answering Bruce Mach. I wasn't ignoring him - honest


----------



## BruceS (Apr 9, 2007)

I saw your reply as well Paul. Thanks


----------

